# a 7yr old yellow belt need your help!! please read



## Rolling_Images (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone, my son needs some help. My wife and I have had some trouble with him a few years ago so we decide to enroll him into "The Kuk Sool Won Martial Art Center" here where we live.  It has been the best thing that we have ever done for him.  We are proud of him and the progress that he has done.  My son and I hunt for hotwheels together and we open them and play hard. We have posted his recent board breaking contest here for all to see. What we need from fellow board breakers is to just *look at the video!* Nothing to buy or anything crazy, just encouragement by view it.  Thank you for your help and for giving me a hobby that i can enjoy with " My Treasure Hunt "!
click here to view! Just watching it will help him! thanks again!


----------



## Ironcrane (Jun 6, 2009)

I watched the video, and gave it a good rating. Keep up the good work.


----------

